# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Feb 24 - Mar 2 2013 - DVirginiana

## Jen

Congratulations to this week's MOTW!!!!

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you!  Leave the frog talk until tomorrow! Time to learn about the person behind the frogs. 
We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## MatthewM1

Congrats! 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Heather

Congratulations!  :Smile:

----------


## DVirginiana

Lol... About me, okay...

Well, I'm a graduate student working on my Ph.D. in plant biology from NCSU right now.  Haha, this happens to be midterms week so this will probably be pretty short.  I'm 22 and I got married this past summer to my highschool sweetheart; for my wedding present he got me an albino garter snake, so I take that as a sign that we're meant to be.  Other than my frog, Trevor, I have a giant American millipede, a box turtle, and three garter snakes.  Also a dog, but I sometimes forget to count him when I'm talking about the scaly pets.  I'm getting started breeding the snakes this summer hopefully.  Basically, what time I don't spend doing school related things is spent doing reptile-related things.  I like to do rescues/rehabilitations when I can; primarily reptiles (that's how I ended up with Turtle) but other animals as well.
My user name actually comes from the fact that I used to rehab/raise orphaned and injured possums (Didelphis virginiana).

But when I'm not doing reptile or school stuff I like playing the flute and keyboard... There are probably more interesting things about me, but they're just not coming to mind at the moment.

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

You went into the amphibian / reptiles a bit for Monday, if there is anything you would like to add/expand upon please feel free!

----------


## Heather

That's pretty neat. Possums are so cute  :Smile: . That must have been pretty interesting. 

Ah, so you'll be able to teach us bundles more about plants?  :Smile:

----------


## Patsy

I LOVE possums! We live in the city and we had a small stray cat colony that we would feed and the possums would come eat the cat food and hang with the cats. They were one big happy family.

----------


## DVirginiana

lol.  Normally when I'm talking about myself the reptiles are the first things I bring up.  Haha, forgot where I was!

Hm... How I got into frogs... Honestly I randomly decided to get a turtle two years ago whilst highly medicated on the way home from a conference, realized they didn't sell turtles in NC, and decided on getting a frog instead.  That's how I ended up with my pacman, Trevor   :Smile:   Luckily I had experience with reptiles so it didn't take me long to realize that what the petstore guy was telling me was way off, but that's how I got back into the hobby and discovered forums, so in the end it was a good thing.

The main thing I've learned is that if you want a healthy frog, buy from a breeder, and don't let anyone without experience with frogs take care of your frog.  Trevor is still recovering from being left in the care of someone who didn't follow directions as closely as they needed to be for an extended period of time.  That's been a learning experience though.  She ended up severely toxed out and impacted, and would randomly have seizures whenever she got stressed or excited for awhile.  It also affected her digestive system, so I've had to to impaction treatments every one to two weeks for months otherwise she absolutely would not go.  
She's still kind of special, but that's gradually getting better.

Haha, feels strange being member of the week on a frog forum when I only have one frog.

----------


## Heather

One is all it takes  :Smile: .

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

As said above, one is all it takes!   Looking forward to lots of pictures of Trevor!

----------


## DVirginiana

I had a couple shots of her when she was TINY, but I can't seem to find those at the moment...  Anyway, the first three are at about 4-5 months, and the last three are more recent.

This isn't Trevor lol  :Smile:   About a year ago, there was a wild American Toad that I would feed Trevors leftover crickets to.  She got so used to me that she would wait out and hop into my hand every night, like this.  I had forgotten all about this pic!

----------


## Heather

Wow! Trevor has gotten big! So cute! 

The toad keeps coming back? That's pretty neat  :Smile: .

----------


## Patsy

OMG Trevor is huge! Very cute though! I love looking back at pictures of my animals to see how much they have grown. You kinda forget that they used to be so small.

----------


## DVirginiana

> Wow! Trevor has gotten big! So cute! 
> 
> The toad keeps coming back? That's pretty neat .


The toad kept showing up every night for an entire summer.  Didn't see her there the next year, so I guess she moved to a different hideout or something.  I knew it was always the same one because they have unique spots on their bellies.  It was pretty cool though   :Smile:

----------


## DVirginiana

Also, thought the people who showed love for the possum post would appreciate these



And this one is just for fun and because I found the picture and couldn't resist sharing it.

----------


## Heather

Oh my goodness, how adorable!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jared

Awesome Possum, similar to the size of the brush tails we get round here, once again very nice  :Smile:

----------


## Patsy

Thanks for sharing the possum pictures!

----------


## Crystal

> Also, thought the people who showed love for the possum post would appreciate these
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is just for fun and because I found the picture and couldn't resist sharing it.


She looks so badass (the turtle).  I love it.  Turtles in general are awesome.  Sometimes, I wish my toad had a shell.

----------

